# 6 Echo chainsaws central Arkansas



## spacemule (Jul 12, 2006)

I work at Home Depot, and a black male in his early twenties got away with at least 6 Echo chainsaws tonight. I don't know if we have any members around the area, but if you see any new Echos that look suspicious in central Arkansas, contact the Conway pd. We have serial numbers from the saws. Thanks.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 12, 2006)

SIX! How the heck did the low life get that many at once? Well, he might be a talented lowlife anyway..........


----------



## spacemule (Jul 12, 2006)

He pulled them out of their boxes and stuck them in a bag, and then walked right out of the door. Store policy is don't stop them, and I wasn't going to try to by the way he was acting--he could have easily been armed.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 12, 2006)

It's too bad he got away with it. I worked at WalMart through high school and they had the same "Let 'Em run" policy. Never really agreed with it, I always wanted to tackle someone full boar. But it does keep people from getting hurt. Except one day when a store detective was there ( 5' 2" 135 pound woman) watching a large man steal. She followed him out of the store to his car. She flipped shopping carts upside down all around his car and kept him there until the law came. Funniest damn thing I have ever seen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jul 12, 2006)

geez space that sucks, i hate a thief, if they cant work and earn then they dont deserve it. I hope you guys catch that s$$t head.


----------



## clearance (Jul 12, 2006)

Smokindodgew101 said:


> SIX! How the heck did the low life get that many at once? Well, he might be a talented lowlife anyway..........


Talented? Quantity not quality. A black male, right, you racist Space. (joking)Remember that band Janes Addiction anyone, and that song about shoplifters? "When I want something, I dont want to pay for it, I walk right, walk right, walk right out the door"


----------



## ray benson (Jul 13, 2006)

Conway, Ark.- probably a coincidence
http://cgi.ebay.com/chain-saw_W0QQitemZ290007115541QQihZ019QQcategoryZ88435QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## spacemule (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link Ben. The one in this thread still works. I think this one is probably a coincidence, as you said, because the guy didn't get away with any boxes or bars and chains. I still may email him though asking him why he's selling and where he got it. ;-)


----------



## slipknot (Jul 14, 2006)

I still don't understand how that jungle bunny got out the door with six(6) freakin saws in a bag??? It must be the same kind of bag santa uses...the magical bottomless kind.(J/K) i still think you should've snuck up on him and whacked him with a 2x4. Man that chit pisses me off and i am like 5 states away. i hate thieves!


----------



## spacemule (Jul 15, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Not trying to derail the thread but look what the Delaware courts do to a pawn shop caught with $1,000,000. of stolen goods.
> 
> http://delawareonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060714/NEWS/60714016
> 
> ...


Detective came by yesterday. He had a line up of six photos, but I didn't get a good enough look/don't have a good enough memory to positively id the guy. He said he thinks he knows who it was though. We should have the guy on security cameras, but it will be Monday before the guy is back with the code to review the tapes. Looks like the butthole's days are numbered, but we won't see the merchandise again, I'll bet.


----------



## Vman (Jul 16, 2006)

Space....how did the guy have time to pull 6 boxes, open them up, and put the saws in a bag without any workers questioning what was going on?

i hope they get him, and there is always a slight chance the saws will return.


----------



## Big Woody (Jul 18, 2006)

I bet that wouldn't happen at a dealers shop. Things like this ususally result in someone getting a promotion. :rockn:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 18, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Seems to me some members of our judicial system need a little time behind bars.




Dan, mark your calendar! You and I are in complete agreement on a political matter!  



I'll stop there while we're still in agreement.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 19, 2006)

Big Woody said:


> I bet that wouldn't happen at a dealers shop. Things like this ususally result in someone getting a promotion. :rockn:




Most dealers around here have saws zip tied to the display rack so they don't grow legs!!
Any word on the thieves yet Space?


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 19, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Most dealers around here have saws zip tied to the display rack so they don't grow legs!!
> Any word on the thieves yet Space?



Zip ties? pppfffhhh. As much time as this guy had he could have had to unbolt them and still get three. 
It's too bad the lowlife made out with mechandise and I hope they catch him with all the saws, but really; He had enough time to open six boxes and pack 'em in a bag without anyone noticing?


----------



## spacemule (Jul 19, 2006)

I haven't heard anything else. Depot is keeping it quiet--guess they don't want word getting around that so many got taken. As far as associates on the floor, the geniuses in the corporate offices decided to save money by cutting hours, implimenting a program called "leap lite." This effectively cut the number of people on the floor in half. And the morons wonder why Depot stock has dropped 14% this year.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 19, 2006)

Quantity AND quality, Space. The customer service there has become atrocious, as a rule. I don’t shop there anymore. I remember when it was a good store.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 19, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Quantity AND quality, Space. The customer service there has become atrocious, as a rule. I don’t shop there anymore. I remember when it was a good store.





That doesn't even begin to scratch the surface Mark!!!! I have had to literaly call the store from inside the store to find someone to help me!!!! And these two stores here in Wichita are so filthy its gross!!!!

Yeah, zip ties, but this place has a little beter security system, they run you down not watch you and hold the door open on the way out!!!!
Andy


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 17, 2006)

*Space....how did the guy have time to pull 6 boxes, open them up, and put the saws in a bag without any workers questioning what was going on?*

Easy he wasn't doing his job. Big deal the big box lost a few bucks. Like they care. What they have done to the mom and pop stores and they all sleep good at night. 

VMAN hows school? I am folling with a 17hm2 what a blast.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 17, 2006)

Marky Mark said:


> *Space....how did the guy have time to pull 6 boxes, open them up, and put the saws in a bag without any workers questioning what was going on?*
> 
> Easy he wasn't doing his job. Big deal the big box lost a few bucks. Like they care. What they have done to the mom and pop stores and they all sleep good at night.
> 
> VMAN hows school? I am folling with a 17hm2 what a blast.


Well, the pay and benefits are a hell of a lot better than mom and pop stores.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Sep 22, 2006)

Big Woody said:


> I bet that wouldn't happen at a dealers shop. Things like this ususally result in someone getting a promotion. :rockn:



Somehow I can't see Spacemule getting a promotion on this one, in fact, Spacemule....do you still have your job?:monkey: Hahahahahaha!


----------



## spacemule (Sep 22, 2006)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Somehow I can't see Spacemule getting a promotion on this one, in fact, Spacemule....do you still have your job?:monkey: Hahahahahaha!


So how's the quarterbacking going on Mondays?


----------

